# Room addition ductwork



## pgreg8198 (11 mo ago)

I converted a porch into a room. I "T"ed off of another room duct to supply the new room. I opened the door to the room for return air but I don't seem to be getting any air movement from the register. All the ducts are 6" flex. It's a small house, around 1000 sq ft. The new room is probably 25' from the single air return in the middle of the house. I even tried closing the register cover in the room I tapped off of and still felt almost no air movement. I checked to make sure I hadn't pulled the original duct connection from supply plenum and that there are no crimps.


----------



## emmaolivia (11 mo ago)

Affordable Plumbing Installation Services Company In Mississauga


----------

